# Spring Fling



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

anyone down for a meet up? April 10th at sandy point. I would like to get a fishing tailgate together if possible while practicing for the open of the striper season the following week. Nothing fancy but I have small portable charcoal grill if the weather permits, if not I also have a portable gas burner for hotdogs.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Remember how the last meet up turned out? Not the spring fling i dont think. Which one was it where everyone flaked and one poor guy showed up?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I'll be away on business in Cleveland, the way things stand right now, but if that changes I'd be up for it!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

1BadF350 said:


> Remember how the last meet up turned out?


Agreed, it was a pretty small number of folks there last year from P&S ... heck, it was a pretty small number of people at the park period. However, there was a fierce wind blowing! I'd have stayed longer if I was getting even a nibble, but at least I got to try out my new Saltiga rod!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> Remember how the last meet up turned out? Not the spring fling i dont think. Which one was it where everyone flaked and one poor guy showed up?


so they should put us down for attending?

you're thinking of the overnight thing they trying to set up on the choptank. I will be going to the SOL food fling in NJ though in march.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

just trying to fish without having a crowded beach and meet a few folks with out the swearing due to crossed lines. pack a hotdogs w/buns, charcoal, gas for the burner < $20. if we get enough people to come out we can start a pot.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I don't fish the C&R season but I'm down for a tailgate and meeting everyone. All the faces will be new to me. Not many of the old gang around anymore. Hot dogs sound great to me!!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'd be in for it, but either way I'll be out on Sandy Point pretty regularly once the water warms. Striper fishing isn't what it used to be but it's still a nice way to shake off a long winter.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

i might be able to come, it has been a long time since i have been to sandy point


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I might even make the trip from Federalsburg not to fish, just to watch and meet you guys.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

"Throw back Thursday" Some of the glory years of the P&S Spring Flings.Lets bring back those "Glory Years"

Tight Lines!!!:fishing:

AI 2007

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/03830004_zpsczjmcybo.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/03830004_zpsczjmcybo.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 03830004_zpsczjmcybo.jpg"/></a>

Sandy Point Spring Fling 2012

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/Imported%20Photos%2000006_zps5nczycgr.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/Imported%20Photos%2000006_zps5nczycgr.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Imported Photos 00006_zps5nczycgr.jpg"/></a>


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

Not sure if I could make this but would definitely be interested in trying to do the catfish tournament at the choptank like suggested last year if people would be interested


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

light tackler said:


> Not sure if I could make this but would definitely be interested in trying to do the catfish tournament at the choptank like suggested last year if people would be interested


We will make it happen!!!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll prolly hit SPSP the weekend of March 12 to try for my first of the season. See if I can top 2016's biggest so far


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I so want to make the date.. but I have charters starting at 9am. Some year I will make this short drive and meet up with the great crew on PierAndSurf. 

Capt Mike


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> just trying to fish without having a crowded beach and meet a few folks with out the swearing due to crossed lines. pack a hotdogs w/buns, charcoal, gas for the burner < $20. if we get enough people to come out we can start a pot.


Good idea....I'll bring the pot


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Good idea....I'll bring the pot


Hahaha maybe I should have been more clear. I was thinking of a fishing pot. 5 bucks a person. Start from 10 am to 3pm. Largest fish gets the pot.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Can I bring my fish. LOL!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Hahaha maybe I should have been more clear. I was thinking of a fishing pot. 5 bucks a person. Start from 10 am to 3pm. Largest fish gets the pot.


OH....my bad! Actually what your talkin about is gettin in "the pool" (east coast headboat terminology).

I can still bring the pot though LOL 

Don't think those hours will work. I'm thinkin more like 5am til 11am. Great idea though. I'm in if the wind's not crankin. 

Since moving to eastern shore I plan on hittin that place alot. KN too. Unfortunately I'll have to get my bloods now over at Stranglers now.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Cali why get you bloods @ Chesapeake Outdoors? IMHO they're heads & shoulders over Anglers.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> cali why get you bloods @ chesapeake outdoors? Imho they're heads & shoulders over anglers.


x2


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> "Throw back Thursday" Some of the glory years of the P&S Spring Flings.Lets bring back those "Glory Years"
> 
> Tight Lines!!!:fishing:
> 
> ...


AI was the all time best location ... Just found my p&s towels from that event while going through my stuff last weekend.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

CaliYellowtail said:


> OH....my bad! Actually what your talkin about is gettin in "the pool" (east coast headboat terminology).
> 
> I can still bring the pot though LOL
> 
> ...


I'll be there all day just like last time. Sun up till all the bait is gone. If we do it just right we can fit 5-6 guys fishing the point.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Mastrbaitr said:


> I'll be there all day just like last time. Sun up till all the bait is gone. If we do it just right we can fit 5-6 guys fishing the point.


If my business trip gets cancelled I'll be there rain or shine!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Those were the days my friend!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

fishhead said:


> AI was the all time best location ... Just found my p&s towels from that event while going through my stuff last weekend.


Was that the event where we left a couple of guys to guard the food while we headed out to fish (Only to find out they let the horses just WALTZ IN and eat EVERYTHING!)???

Sandcrab


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

That would be the one. If I recall some guy named Shooter, from down south, made it too.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> Was that the event where we left a couple of guys to guard the food while we headed out to fish (Only to find out they let the horses just WALTZ IN and eat EVERYTHING!)???
> 
> Sandcrab


Exactly ... and the stuff the ponies licked were better tasting when you picked it up with bunker still stuck on your hands!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Big Rad said:


> Those were the days my friend!


Sure was - Hat 80 & Anthony (God rest), Jason, Shaggy, Trigger, Axion Orest, Big Jeff and bunch more great guys from the Warrior Era. Now we start a new era with a new group of great guys & gals!!!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

fishhead said:


> AI was the all time best location ... Just found my p&s towels from that event while going through my stuff last weekend.


Fishhead...I still have my towel in mint condition!

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC09420%20modified%20modified_zpsb2sbxb96.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC09420%20modified%20modified_zpsb2sbxb96.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC09420 modified modified_zpsb2sbxb96.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> Fishhead...I still have my towel in mint condition!
> 
> <a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC09420%20modified%20modified_zpsb2sbxb96.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC09420%20modified%20modified_zpsb2sbxb96.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC09420 modified modified_zpsb2sbxb96.jpg"/></a>


What happened to the event?


----------



## 1thofa87 (Jul 23, 2011)

I've never been but would love to. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Mastrbaitr said:


> What happened to the event?


I posted the group photo of that event on the first page of this post.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> I posted the group photo of that event on the first page of this post.


Sorry what I meant was what happened to the event? Why does P&S not promote and sponsor the event anymore?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It was never promoted or sponsored by the site. Just something a few folks arranged and people showed up. 

Stupid ponies.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I know I've got a bunch of pictures from that event, but I haven't found them ... yet!

My towels are not mint, but close


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I know I've got a bunch of pictures from that event, but I haven't found them ... yet!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

fishhead said:


> I know I've got a bunch of pictures from that event, but I haven't found them ... yet!
> 
> My towels are not mint, but close


Great memories!!!opcorn:


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

it's pretty far ahead but i'm interested


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

My scheduled business trip to Cleveland that weekend is looking more and more like it won't push to a later date 

I'm torn between wanting that project to get completed vs. wanting that date to move so I can go to the fling!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

My towels have been used until they fell apart. I'm down to my last one. The WBB cliche and the leader Fingers and Claws........................


----------

